# شركات إدارة المشاريع في السعودية



## هارون العربي (3 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,

ما هي أفضل" شركات إدارة المشاريع في السعودية " أنا أعرف واحدة فقط وهي:
projacs

نشكركم على حسن إدارة المنتدى.


----------



## باسم منلا (3 يناير 2009)

يوجد أحسن من ناحية الرواتب و الحوافز الأخرى
يوجد أحسن من ناحية الخبرة و نوعية المشاريع
======من ناحية عدد المشاريع و ديمومتها
و غيرها من المعايير


----------



## the poor to god (4 يناير 2009)

يا اخى يوجد شركة بكتيل وتيرنرايضا و الاس بى سى ام ولكنهم فى رأييى ليسوا الافضل


----------



## هارون العربي (4 يناير 2009)

الأخ باسم منلا...أعني من ناحية الخبرة.


----------



## باسم منلا (5 يناير 2009)

إذا كنت تبحث عن العمل و الخبرة و (الراتب أيضا) أنصحك بالعمل في شركات المقاولات 
لأنني في السابق كنت أظن ان شركات الإدارة هي أفضل مكان لعمل مهندس الإدارة
لأن شركات الإدارة تعمل بإحدى طريقتين :
الطريقة الاولى :عندما لا يتوفر لدى شركة مقاولات فريق عمل لإدارة المشروع زمنيا و من ناحية الكلف فيطلبون فريق عمل من إحدى شركات الإدارة (أي انك ستعود إلى الموقع و المقاول للعمل)
الطريقة الثانية : عندما لا يكون لدى المالك فريق عمل لمتابعة المشروع فيقوم بتعيين شركة إدارة لمراقبة و تنسيق عمل المقاول و الإستشاري و هنا يقوم المقاول بالجزء الأساسي من العمل و يكون دورك هو الإشراف (مثلا يصمم المقاول البرنامج الزمني و تقوم أنت بالتقييم)
-----------------
و في كلا الحالتين ستعود إلى شركة المقاولات الذي يقوم بالعمل الأساسي
عند العمل في شركة الإدارة سيدفع المالك أو المقاول لشركة الإدارة عن كل مهندس راتب معين و تقوم شركة الإدارة بإقتطاع جزء من هذا الراتب كأرباح و كلف إقامة و غيرها ثم تحصل انت على الراتب.
و ستلاحظ ان راتب المهندس الذي يعمل في شركة المقاولات هو الأعلى دائما
----------------------------------
هذا حسب معلوماتي و تجربتي
و السلام عليكم


----------



## العبد الفقير (5 يناير 2009)

PROMIS project managment system

بكتل

اتكن

مع تفضيلي بأن يكون الإداري هو نفسه الفني أي مدير المشروع هو الاستشاري ، مثلاً إذا كان المشروع مشروع إنشائي مثل برج يفضل يكون مدير المشروع مهندس إنشائي و إذا كان المشروع محطة كهربية يكون مدير المشروع مهندس كهبرائي وهلم جرا


----------



## مهندسو المشاريع (25 سبتمبر 2010)

شركة المدير الخليجي لإدارة المشاريع - KMC Management
طورت عدد من مشاريع البنية التحتية والعلوية بالمملكة والكويت والبحرين وعمان
ولديهم تحالفات مع شركات عالمية للمشاريع الضخمه.

وهذا موقعهم على الإنترنت:
www.kmcholding.com


----------



## Eng.Ihab_Mansour (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*مشكور بارك الله فيك*


----------



## سحر اسماعيل بكر (27 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك على هذا التوضيح,ارجو مساعدتك لي انا طالبة ماجستير في مرحلة البحث موضوع بحثي العوامل المؤثرة على انتاجية البناء بالطابوق بأستخدام برنامج neural net workانا بحاجة الى مصادر عن العوامل الؤثرة على الانتاجية او العوامل المؤثرة على انتاجية البناء بالطابوق اذا امكن وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## HHM (29 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
وحياكم الله
في هذا المنتدى الاكثرمن رائع
بموضوعاته و اعضائه
وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## مهندس سيد ناجي (7 نوفمبر 2010)

الله


----------



## يزن اليعلوي (17 ديسمبر 2010)




----------

